# Look at this on eBay. Any one tell me about the bezel? Thanks



## cody12 (Apr 26, 2017)

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/182545156533


----------



## cody12 (Apr 26, 2017)

Don't know why, but the pictures didn't come through. Now it's there.


----------



## Up All Night (Apr 26, 2017)

McGizmo PR-T head.


----------



## cody12 (Apr 26, 2017)

Can you tell me anything about it? Thanks


----------



## sgt253 (Apr 26, 2017)

I would clarify with seller as to exactly what he's selling. There are inconsistencies (read discrepancies) with the description. Seller claims light takes 2 D batteries... Caveat emptor!


----------



## Up All Night (Apr 26, 2017)

Other than being old school E series compatible turbo heads I can't offer much more. Google search will certainly garner more info than I possess.

as sgt253 posts, due diligence required on this one. The photo combined with the description seems somewhat ominous.


----------



## Capolini (Apr 26, 2017)

Maybe I am missing something!!!! 

How does a Surefire light sell for $21.50?!! A fake? It seems to me like he is selling the entire light and NOT just the bezel.:thinking:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 26, 2017)

Capolini said:


> Maybe I am missing something!!!!
> 
> How does a Surefire light sell for $21.50?!! A fake? It seems to me like he is selling the entire light and NOT just the bezel.:thinking:



It hasn't sold. There are six more days before the auction ends. 

~ Chance


----------



## irongate (Apr 26, 2017)

Sometimes on eBay bidding goes down to the last second, someone will wait till 2 seconds before the end and bid so that way no one else has time to bid. It is all a game there, just how bad do you want that light. Read all the details and look very close at the pictures.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 26, 2017)

locked for review.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 27, 2017)

Ok will let this thread remain open for now.


----------



## AndyF (Apr 28, 2017)

FYI, the EBay listing has been updated with a new photo.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 28, 2017)

AndyF said:


> FYI, the EBay listing has been updated with a new photo.



Accompanied by an explanation. 

- On Apr-28-17 at 09:47:59 PDT, seller added the following information:**Original Stock Photo that Ebay supplied me was not correct. New photo is the correct one. Thanks to those who noticed!*** 

~ Chance


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Apr 28, 2017)

sgt253 said:


> I would clarify with seller as to exactly what he's selling. There are inconsistencies (read discrepancies) with the description. Seller claims light takes 2 D batteries... Caveat emptor!



He is a actually just quoting Surefire description: . Produces a smooth, brilliant, pre-focused tactical-level beam with four times the light of a big two D-cell flashlight — bright enough to temporarily blind and disorient a person by impairing out his night-adapted vision.

"Produces four times the light of a big two cell flashlight" .


----------



## sgt253 (Apr 28, 2017)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> He is a actually just quoting Surefire description: . Produces a smooth, brilliant, pre-focused tactical-level beam with four times the light of a big two D-cell flashlight — bright enough to temporarily blind and disorient a person by impairing out his night-adapted vision.
> 
> "Produces four times the light of a big two cell flashlight" .






Yes now. The first description was substantially different that the one you see now. Picture changed as well.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 28, 2017)

Here is the description that just came up.


*Description**Offering specialty features for durability, the Surefire E2E Executive Elite flashlight includes an aluminum body that was originally designed for aerospace applications. The anodized body creates a sturdy housing that allows the flashlight to function even after being dropped. The Surefire flashlight includes a selection of controls built into the tail cap. With one press, the flashlight will turn on temporarily before shutting off. A longer press on the button will leave the Surefire flashlight on until it is turned off. This small Surefire flashlight measures at 4.5 inches in length so that it can easily be stored in a pocket. Additionally, the Surefire E2E Executive Elite flashlight includes a built-in pocket clip that is made from stainless steel to avoid rusting or damage. This durable and powerful Surefire flashlight is ideal for professionals who need a dependable light source on hand. This flashlight uses an incandescent bulb and it requires two D batteries for a power source.*

Still says uses two D batteries. Also on a personal level I don't buy anything without a real photo. If you have an eBay account odds are you must have some kinda cellphone or camera. If not surely a friend who does.


----------



## irongate (Apr 28, 2017)

Does Malkoff make a drop in for this light if you know?


----------



## BVH (Apr 28, 2017)

The seller won't post original pics after being asked to. As others have said, this screams of scam.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification-certainly raises more questions....


----------

